# Have you heard of basophil(sp?) in bloodwork?



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the correct spelling or not. I just got the results back from Holly's first bloodwork test. The basophil is elevated. Tomorrow I will bring her in to get her dewormed and then rechecked in a week. Does anyone know what this could mean? The Vet says it could be some type of parasite, he feels she is too young for heartworm since she is 6 mos. He rarely sees an increase in the basophil so he definitely wants to find out what is causing it.
Thank you for any info. you might have.
Robin


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard thet basophils can be elevated after a vaccine. Did Holly have any shots ( vaccines) recently?

Was the rest of the blood work OK?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I only know that they can be elevated in infections and also allergic responses - and probably a few other things I don't know about. I'm sure
your vet will figure it out. You can google it, but you can drive yourself nuts doing that! :bysmilie: Hugs :grouphug: to little Holly!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what I found:

Baso is an abbreviation for basophils. This white blood cell is not very common but can be seen in certain parasitic infection, primarily heartworm. High levels indicate possible parasitism. Low levels are not possible since zero basophils are possible in normal blood samples.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/understanding...gs-2/page1.aspx

Eosinophils and basophils are increased in dogs with allergic diseases or parasitic infections such as worms or fleas.

http://www.rajah2004.com/aboutbloodwork.htm


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I've heard of basophils because I had microbiology in college. 

Basophils are a type of white blood cells and they have a role in allergic reactions. White blood cells in general are the cells which fight infection. 

You might find more information on elevated basophils by googling "canine basophilia" and see what you find. I just googled it and found a link, but it's a little more technical. 

Sounds like there's quite a few parasites that can cause basophilia including ticks. Some of the other possible conditions are listed under the causes of basophilia on the link:


Vetconnet Link



I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for normal bloodwork next week!!!






Joy


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I picked up the deworming pill today so in a week we will do more bloodwork. Hopefully this isn't anything to worry about, I'll keep you all updated. 
Robin


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 10 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702839


> Thanks for the info. I picked up the deworming pill today so in a week we will do more bloodwork. Hopefully this isn't anything to worry about, I'll keep you all updated.
> Robin[/B]


I am just reading this thread. I hope all goes well with little Holly. Is she having any symptons other than the elevation? I am sure your vet will find out the cause.

Since Lexie had a lot of bloodwork when she was sick I looked for the BAS (?) and I do not even see that on her results. 

This past summer Lexie got tapeworms (I'm not sure how but looked like pieces of rice on her poop), for whatever reason my vet recommended the worm shot and stated it is 100% effective (he relayed the pill is not always 100% just relaying his opinion).

I be watching for an update. We are all wishing Holly the best.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't have anything specific to add but wanted to include my well wishes for Holly....please let us know how the recheck goes.


----------

